
What if Uber kills off public transport rather than cars? - zdw
https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2017/jan/13/uber-lyft-cars-public-transport-cities-commuting
======
namlem
Municipal governments can just set up the same system and undercut Uber with
public subsidies. Uber has nothing special. People will happily install a new
app if it means saving money.

